# [ipw3945]impossible d'etablir une connection[résolu]

## deja_pris

Bonjour.

Voila deux jours que (moi aussi j'ai envie de dire...) je bute sur un probleme de configuration de wifi avec une carte intel ipw3945.

J'ai essaye de suivre ce topic et ce tuto, rien n'y a fait.

Pour situer un peu mieux le probleme :

Dans mon kernel j'ai :

```

   <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack   

              

 x x     <*>     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

       

              x x x x     <*>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

              x x

 x x     <*>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

```

entre autres,

des dmesg me donnent

```
rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ dmesg | grep ipw

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0dmpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ dmesg | grep ieee

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'
```

Mon /etc/conf.d/ipw3945d :

```
# /etc/conf.d/ipw3945d: config file for /etc/init.d/ipw3945d

# Arguments to be passed to ipw3945d. See 'ipw3945d --help' for more

# information.

ARGS="--timeout=-1 --quiet"
```

Mon /etc/conf.d/wireless

```
essid_eth1="mon_ssid"

mode_eth1="Managed"

key_mon_ssid="ma_cle_wep"

preferred_aps=( "mon_ssid" )

```

.

Voila, tout ca ca me donne ca :

```
sudo iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

eth1      radio off  ESSID:off/any

         Mode:Managed  Frequency:nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

         Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:off

         Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

         Encryption key:la_cle_qui_va_bien  Security mode:open

         Power Management:off

         Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

         Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

         Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:253   Missed beacon:0

```

Sinon au boulot j'ai ca (un reseau non securise) :

```
rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ sudo iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"CIRAD"

        Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:12:CF:12:F5:C2

        Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm

        Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

        Encryption key:off

        Power Management:off

        Link Quality=81/100  Signal level=-53 dBm  Noise level=-54 dBm

        Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

        Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:16   Missed beacon:0
```

et  a la main chez oim j'ai ca :

```
rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "mon_ssid" mode Managed ap any key ma_cle_wep

rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ sudo iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

eth1      radio off  ESSID:"le_ssidqvb"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:off   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:la_cleqvb   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:11   Missed beacon:0

```

Voila, je crois que c'est a peu pres tout ce que j'ai... A priori faudrait que j'arrive a me synchroniser avec la boite, mais je sais pas trop comment (ne serait-ce qu'en lancant la commande a la main).

Pour plus de precisions n'hesitez pas a demander  :Smile: .

Merci

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

ton problème est simple à priori:

 *Quote:*   

> eth1      radio off  ESSID:"le_ssidqvb" 
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
> 
>           Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:off    

 

le "radio off" et le "Tx-Power:off" indiquent que la carte est désactivée (enfin l'émission radio).

Pour l'activer, il suffit juste de taper en root dans une console:

```
iwconfig eth1 tx on
```

Normalement avec ça ça devrait aller. Il te suffit ensuite de relancer le script gentoo pour reconfigurer la carte et chercher l'IP

----------

## deja_pris

Merci pour ta réponse.

Pour la commande c'est

```
iwconfig eth1 txpower on
```

, ca me donne ca avec iwconfig :

```
rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ sudo iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"mon_ssid"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:MA CLE WEP                 Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:194   Missed beacon:0

```

Apparament la carte détecte pas la livebox...

edit : et puis si la carte etait vraiment desactivée, j'aurais pas détecté le reseau au taf   :Wink: 

----------

## sebtx

Quand la carte scanne les réseaux, elle ne fait que recevoir les Beacons, mais pour s'associer elle a besoin d'émettre.

Essayes de faire aussi

```
iwconfig eth1 ap auto
```

si cette commande ne marche pas, essayes de choper le BSSID de ta livebox (avec iwlist scan) et fais:

```
iwconfig eth1 ap [BSSID]
```

si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, c'est sûrement à cause du filtrage d'adresses MAC de ta livebox.

Dans ce cas, mets ta livebox en mode "association" avant de retenter de config cette carte  :Smile: 

----------

## deja_pris

```
sudo iwconfig eth1 ap auto

rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ sudo iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"mon ssid"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:ma cle wep   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:4070   Missed beacon:0
```

```
 sudo iwlist scan 

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

tunl0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Scan completed :

 Cell 03 - Address: 00:16:CE:19:00:34

                    ESSID:"mon ssid"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:7

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=95/100  Signal level=-33 dBm  Noise level=-33 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2436ms ago

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:16:CE:5D:9C:2B

```

je vois pas de bssid...

Sinon a chaque fois que je reteste un truc j'essaie en mettant en mode association sur la livebox d'abord.

----------

## deja_pris

Petit up, quelques tests au boulot :

dans mon conf.d/wireless j'ai juste 

```
essid="any"
```

```
rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ sudo iwlist eth1 scan

    Scan completed :

         Cell 01 - Address: 00:12:CF:12:F5:C2

                   ESSID:"CIRAD"

                   Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                   Mode:Master

                   Channel:6

                   Encryption key:off

                   Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                             6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                             48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                   Quality=75/100  Signal level=-59 dBm  Noise level=-59 dBm

                   Extra: Last beacon: 180ms ago

rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ sudo iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any

         Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

         Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm

         Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

         Encryption key:off

         Power Management:off

         Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

         Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

         Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:232   Missed beacon:0

rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ sudo iwconfig eth1 essid CIRAD

rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ sudo iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"CIRAD"

         Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:12:CF:12:F5:C2

         Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm

         Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

         Encryption key:off

         Power Management:off

         Link Quality=77/100  Signal level=-57 dBm  Noise level=-58 dBm

         Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

         Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:741   Missed beacon:0

rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

Password:

 * Starting eth1

 *     /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated

 *     Please put all settings in /etc/conf.d/net

 *     /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated

 *     Please put all settings in /etc/conf.d/net

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *     eth1 connected to ESSID "CIRAD" at 00:12:CF:12:F5:C3

 *     in managed mode on channel 36 (WEP disabled)

 *   Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                               [ ok ]

 *       eth1 received address 192.168.93.193/24

```

Voila, je tiens a préciser qu'en ce qui concerne la livebox elle a déjà été synchronisée sous windaube...

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

pt'tite question, est-ce que la clé mac est renseignée dans ta livebox. Est-ce que sous windows tu as désactivé la gestion de ta carte (en gros sous windows ta carte est-elle tout le temps activée, la bonne réponse est oui).

----------

## deja_pris

En gros quand je boote sous windows je touche a rien et hop le wifi ca marche ([troll]C'est bien windows...[/troll]). Donc oui à priori ma carte est tout le temps activée. Et donc oui ma cle MAC est enregistrée dans la livebox.

----------

## Mickael

Regarde ici. Il est vraiment bien.

Regarde le dernier poste de man in the hill

----------

## deja_pris

Ca a l'air interessant, merci :  :Very Happy: 

Je me mets à ca en rentrant du taf. Au fait j'ai une livebox inventel...

----------

## deja_pris

Bon ba je suis allé voir dans la livebox, mon @MAC est bien enregistré dedans.

```
rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "mon ssid" mode Managed ap any key ma cle wep

rlespess@laptop_rlespess ~ $ sudo iwconfig eth1           

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"mon ssid"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:ma cle wep   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:118   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## babos

Oui, regarde aussi le wiki et le sujet sur le pilote de cette carte wifi car elle a un comportement très étrange. Par exemple, pour moi, il suffit bien souvent de relancer simplement un:

```
 modprobe ipw3945
```

 pour résoudre les problèmes de connexion

ou

```
modprobe -r ipw3945

modprobe ipw3945
```

Le wiki : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

Le vaste sujet sur le pilote : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-434817-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-ipw3945+wireless+drivers-start-0.html

Voilà, en espérant que ça t'aide un peu

Pour ma part, dans /etc/conf.d/net, j'ai simplement écrit:

```
key_monEssid="cléwephexadécimale"
```

Et ça marche!

----------

## deja_pris

Merci. J'avais lu tes posts sur un sujet traitant deja du probleme  :Wink: , mais sans grand resultat il faut bien l'avouer.

J'essaierai tout ca des que j'aurais du temps...

----------

## babos

Tu as bien sûr lu celui là

J'ai vu deux post qui seraient peut-être liés, mais sans aucune garantie  :Smile: 

----------

## SanKuKai

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  sudo iwlist scan 
> 
> ...

 

Ben le BSSID c'est l'adresse MAC de ton point d'accès, donc ici : 00:16:CE:19:00:34

Du coup, tente avec :

```

$ sudo iwconfig eth1 essid $ESSID mode Managed key $WEP_KEY ap 00:16:CE:19:00:34

```

Ça fera peut-être pas avancer le shmilblick mais ça vaut le coup d'essayer.   :Wink: 

----------

## deja_pris

Bien, avant de vous expliquer comment a été résolu ce problème, je vais tous vous demander de vous armer de cailloux pour me jeter dessus.

En fait il fallait compiler le support ieee80211 dans le kernel, et installer les paquets pour ipw3945 et ipw3945d. Jusque là rien d'exceptionnel.

Ensuite mettre 

```
key_monssid="maclewep"
```

 dans conf.d/wireless. Rien d'exceptionnel non plus.

Apres, il fallait que j'ecrive le ssid avec des majuscules et pas des miniscules   :Embarassed: 

Allez-y, je ne me défendrai pas.

----------

## babos

non, non, je suis contre la lapidation  :Smile: 

Eh eh , heureux que ton problème soit résolu et profite bien des emerge --sync en direct!

----------

